# Stuck router bit



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

How do I remove a 1/2 inch shank router bit from my Titon router. Collet is loose, but I can't budge it at all.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

Never mind I got it out. Self extracting collet, had to loosen one more turn.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> Never mind I got it out. Self extracting collet, had to loosen one more turn.
> 
> - paul1474


If only all problems were that easily solved! ;-)


----------

